# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Looking for instructor in Boulder

## GaryDavis

CO area.  I'm building an F5 at the request of my son and he will need some instruction.

Thanks in advance - Gary Davis

----------


## Old Growth

John at Woodsongs Music could likely direct you to someone.

----------


## Stu Thompson

I think Jordan Ramsey lives around there, but I am not sure if he is teaching or not. Dylan McCarthy lives nearby in Lyons and is an excellent teacher and defending RockyGrass mandolin champion.  https://dylanmccarthymusic.com/

----------


## GaryDavis

Thanks y'all.  I'll check them out for availability.

----------


## mbruno

I'll be in the Boulder area for the next month and change.  Happy to set something up for lessons and / or general jamming in a distanced way  :Smile: 

Cell is 619-800-0804

----------


## GaryDavis

Thanks Matt.  I think my son has found someone.  

Gary

----------


## Joe Dodson

I've been having some very preliminary thoughts about a move to the Boulder or Denver area.  How is the acoustic community up there?  I have an impression that it's great, but I haven't lived up there in 20 years.

----------


## GaryDavis

If you're asking me, I don't know.  I live in Montana but I suspect its pretty good.

----------

Joe Dodson

----------

